# Starter Feed etc



## RouttyChicks (Apr 14, 2014)

Just got 6 baby chicks this past weekend and was wondering how long i keep them on the starter feed? 

Is it ok to supplement their food with other stuff like apple/potato peels at such a young age. (not sure how old they are but they are about the size of a small potato)

I currently have them inside in a large tub with food, water,and a heat lamp. Will probably be moving them outside in a week or two when i am sure the temps are not going to chill them. Is that ok? Or should i keep them inside for 6 weeks like they advised at TSC when i bought them?

Thank you


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

They really need their heat lamp until they're fully feathered, around 5 or 6 weeks. 

Be careful giving them potato peels. If there is any green on them don't give it to your chickens its toxic to them.

It depends on what kind of starter you have. Straight "starter" should only be given till 5 or 6 weeks then switch to grower. "Start and grow" can be given up to 16 weeks and then switch to grower. It depends on which one you have.


----------



## RouttyChicks (Apr 14, 2014)

LittleWings said:


> They really need their heat lamp until they're fully feathered, around 5 or 6 weeks. Also be careful giving them potato peels. If there is any green on them don't give it to your chickens its toxic to them.


Thank you. Is there any other food i should never give chickens? All i know of now is i should never give them bread.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would also avoid apple. It could cause some pretty messy bums. If you want to treat use something like ice burg lettuce. Its very low calories, is mostly water. That way they will be hungry and will eat what they need most, their feed.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

You can give them bread. Its like any other treat, it should be given in moderation. In my opinion pretty much anything but their feed is treats. Here's a link to what to give them and what not to give them.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/chicken-treat-chart-the-best-treats-for-backyard-chickens


----------



## RouttyChicks (Apr 14, 2014)

LittleWings said:


> You can give them bread. Its like any other treat, it should be given in moderation. In my opinion pretty much anything but their feed is treats. Here's a link to what to give them and what not to give them.
> 
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/chicken-treat-chart-the-best-treats-for-backyard-chickens


Very useful link! Thanks


----------

